# powerpc 9.0 install and incorrect keyboard de



## macunkie (Jun 7, 2012)

During boot of FreeBSD on my 15" PowerPC PowerBook the system displays:

```
<Keyboard G3 Layout> ....
```
 Can't off-hand remember the device detection code it also displays.  

Is there a way to change the keyboard to G4 because this is what I have.

[ ports question moved here: Thread 32575 -- Mod. ]


----------



## sossego (Jun 8, 2012)

Post this question to the mailing list and then post the solution here.


----------

